# Feeding Honeybee on my Finger



## VeesBees (Apr 4, 2012)

When my husband is in the swimming pool, the bees land on him and drink water off his skin...strangely, he enjoys this...


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

VeesBees said:


> When my husband is in the swimming pool, the bees land on him and drink water off his skin...strangely, he enjoys this...


I'm always amazed at how pleasant they are to work with.


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

I have 12 hives and keep one in my backyard. I have a camp chair right next to the hive and drink my morning coffee there. Yeah I'm strange!


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## ariana (Aug 9, 2012)

That's such a lovely shot! What camera/lens do you use?


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Great shot!
One of these days I need to invest in a macro lens.


----------



## kellymt (Apr 22, 2012)

In the garden the other afternoon I had one on my leg. Thought it might be getting salt, or minerals off my skin. It wouldn't leave me alone even with all the flowers there. Since there was water everywhere as I was watering at the time.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

ariana said:


> That's such a lovely shot! What camera/lens do you use?


Canon's 1D mkIII and an MPE-65mm macro lens.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Allen said:


> Great shot!
> One of these days I need to invest in a macro lens.


Thanks. No regrets getting into macro


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

kellymt said:


> In the garden the other afternoon I had one on my leg. Thought it might be getting salt, or minerals off my skin. It wouldn't leave me alone even with all the flowers there. Since there was water everywhere as I was watering at the time.


I've had that happen to me as well -pretty cool


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks. I've been using the older 5D for my senior class portraits and that lens should work fine with it.
What do you think about the MT-14 ring flash?


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Allen said:


> Thanks. I've been using the older 5D for my senior class portraits and that lens should work fine with it.
> What do you think about the MT-14 ring flash?


I own that flash as well, and no matter how I use it the light always looks flat. You're better off with a standard flash on a bracket or the MT-24.


----------

